# Just bought an older simplicity and need some info



## fatjay

My neighbor is older and moving and unloading his old stuff. He had an older simplicity with mechanical blower and trailer for grass clippings that he needed to get rid of, so I jumped on it for a good price. Also has a cab,plow, and dethatcher.

If someone could tell me what year approximately and model as well as horse power it would be greatly appreciated. Also, the deck only raises and lowers one side, which made it driving around in the snow with one side of hte deck down a challenge.

Edit: Turns out it's a 64-65 Simplicity Landlord!


----------



## jhngardner367

Looks like around late 60's/early 70s. There should be a model # on the frame,or maybe under the seat assy.
Skunkhome will know,and he should be on,sometime soon. He's the premier authority on the Simplicity/Allis lines(among others).
In the meantime, lift the rear fenders,and look,if there isn't a number tag on the frame sides.


----------



## fatjay

Turns out it's a 1964 Simplicity Landlord with a whopping 9hp engine!

Found this ad for it: http://www.simpletractors.com/simplicity/new_in_1964/landlord.htm

Neat little machine. Steering is a little squirley, I'll try to tighten that up. Mower deck only goes up on one side, apparently by "design". The tractor is the exact OPPOSITE of everything i've ever owned. The clutch is on the right instead of hte left, mower deck raise/lower is on the left instead of hte right, mower engage on the left instead of the right, 1-2 and 3-R are backward. Still, a solid machine. I think I'm going to make a second trailer that is lower profile as some of the areas have low tree's and that tall thing just would not cut it.


----------



## skunkhome

Just as you said it looks like a 9hp LandLord. That was Simplicities first firewall tractor. Very desirable tractor. The mowers do pick up higher on the right side but you are missing a pin on the left hand rocker arm just behind where it attaches to the front axle, causing the left side of the mower to sag. If you replace that pin and replace any worn out bushings at the front of the mower you will find that the left side will lift as well but not as high as the right. You can also improve the lift angle by moving the chain clamp on the mower closer to the center, just make sure it does not interfere with the drive belt. Btw the mower is designed to operate in full contact with ground through the front axle and rollers. The raised position is for transport only.


----------



## jhngardner367

Told ya he's good !


----------



## skunkhome

jhngardner367 said:


> Told ya he's good !


Well, jhngardner, you're embarrassing me. I'm just enthusiastic. 

Fatjay, if there is a builders label it should be on the top of the seat deck just behind the seat. Your model number should be 990308 but you may just find the digits 308 followed by 4-5 digits which is the serial number.


----------



## skunkhome

Btw, here is a link to the manual on the tractor. http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_400_3626_00_LL_S_LO.pdf 

If I were you Fatjay, I'd download in PDF form to my computer or print it out for safe keeping as in today's business environment you never know how long the manual will be available online from Briggs and Stratton.

Most parts are readily available either new, NOS, or from parted tractors. For new or used parts I contact Brenda Knauss at Sandy Lake Implement. Even though she is over 1000 miles away I can count on her expertise (she is an enthusiast) to steer me in the right direction. www.sandylakeimp.com


----------



## fatjay

Fortunately the neighbor that sold it to me was the original owner, and had allt he original manuals, as well as photocopies he made of htem, plus of the vacuum trailer, deck, engine, etc. Full service records dating back 40 years in a binder an inch thick.

I can't wait until it's a little nicer so I can take it out and clean it up. But in this snow I can't do much.


----------



## Poffodell

Good evening. This still active?


----------



## pogobill

Not for the last 6 years. 
Welcome to the forum. Hop ovedr to the introductions forum and tell us a little about yourself and we'll direct you where to post your questions.


----------



## Bryan w

skunkhome said:


> Just as you said it looks like a 9hp LandLord. That was Simplicities first firewall tractor. Very desirable tractor. The mowers do pick up higher on the right side but you are missing a pin on the left hand rocker arm just behind where it attaches to the front axle, causing the left side of the mower to sag. If you replace that pin and replace any worn out bushings at the front of the mower you will find that the left side will lift as well but not as high as the right. You can also improve the lift angle by moving the chain clamp on the mower closer to the center, just make sure it does not interfere with the drive belt. Btw the mower is designed to operate in full contact with ground through the front axle and rollers. The raised position is for transport only.


----------

